# Chasing an M18 thread without a die.



## toolsntat (30 Mar 2019)

Going to be putting my radius arms back on tomorrow but only just found out tonight that one of them needs the thread reworking. Alas I don't have a die and getting one tomorrow is a tall order.
Do you reckon filing a notch or two into the old nut will suffice as a die?
Cheers Andy


----------



## HappyHacker (30 Mar 2019)

If you have a suitable nut I would cut two slots into the thread, a little deeper than the thread, with a junior hacksaw and then treat it as a die. I often end up doing it the other way around making a tap out of a bolt by cutting a slot in it, usually works for me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2019)

I think that was what he was getting at.


----------



## woodfarmer (31 Mar 2019)

If you have a nut the right size, just cut the nut in half across the ends so you get two (half nuts) 
Place them on a good bit of thread then clamp with a molegrips or similar.
Unwind the nut and threads should now be straightened.

Hope that helps


----------



## sunnybob (31 Mar 2019)

woodfarmer":1uxlvi69 said:


> If you have a nut the right size, just cut the nut in half across the ends so you get two (half nuts)
> Place them on a good bit of thread then clamp with a molegrips or similar.
> Unwind the nut and threads should now be straightened.
> 
> Hope that helps


 Now THAT i like!
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## toolsntat (31 Mar 2019)

Many thanks for suggestions 8) 

In the end we found a metric thread restoring tool and I mackled up this contraption. Clamp and rotate.
Cheers Andy


----------



## AndyT (1 Apr 2019)

I thought you might have one of those files in a box somewhere! I'd have leant you mine, but it's Whitworth and a bit too far away.


----------



## toolsntat (1 Apr 2019)

AndyT":1u8qwtyj said:


> I thought you might have one of those files in a box somewhere! I'd have leant you mine, but it's Whitworth and a bit too far away.



Thanks for the offer Andy, as they say "it's the thought that counts"  
This was my brothers and your right I have one, mine was always on one of the lathes in the living room. BUT I made the mistake of actually putting it in one of the box's, now I can't find it :roll: #-o  :evil: 
Made up for it by going straight to the spring compressors though, 2nd box down, 1st stack on the landing in less than 2 minutes. :wink: :lol: 

Pilgrimage to Stanley's sale this month perchance?
Cheers Andy


----------



## Fergal (1 Apr 2019)

toolsntat":1w4jqf82 said:


> one of the lathes in the living room.



How many lathes do you have in the living room?! If only I could get away with that.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Apr 2019)

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+universal ... ool+RW1097

I'd not seen one of these before ............... I wonder how well they work.


----------



## toolsntat (2 Apr 2019)

Fergal":3jkrs6gk said:


> toolsntat":3jkrs6gk said:
> 
> 
> > one of the lathes in the living room.
> ...



Just the 2 :roll: :wink:


----------



## AES (21 Apr 2019)

That "2 half nuts" idea by woodfarmer above is brilliant. Never heard of that before. It's an ideal "bodger in a fix - get out of jail free" card. Thanks for the post, I'll remember that one!


----------



## Zedheadsteve (25 Apr 2019)

... or just use a small triangular file for localised repairs to metric and many imperial 60 degree threads. Be careful not to use on Whitworth 55 degree thread forms.


----------



## Bod (25 Apr 2019)

phil.p":1kzp9eu4 said:


> https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+universal-thread-repair-tool+RW1097
> 
> I'd not seen one of these before ............... I wonder how well they work.



They do work well, will clean even concrete from threads, but will not cut a new thread.

Bod


----------

